# Cam lean on Bowtech Insanity



## Bowtechin' (Jan 4, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how much cam lean there is suppose to be on a Bowtech Insanity? My rest and sight is now against the riser.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

It shouldn't have any at full draw don't worry about what it has at brace those are some sweet bows


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Bowtechin' said:


> My rest and sight is now against the riser.


More info.


----------



## Bthebowhunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Check out this video. It will explain everything. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w4AhqgFkFA


----------



## Pigsticker64 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a really good video. everything will center on the bow. just takes a little time and patience.. OH, and a really good BOW SMITH....


----------

